# Rosemary Mint



## scott312 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have not make my first batch of soap yet. 
I am looking for a Rosemary Mint CP recipe.
Just want a plan bar soap. No hard herbs or vegetation added  
Just the oils for flavor  something like that I guess.

Thank you


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 12, 2016)

I use a 50:50 blend of rosemary and spearmint essential oils for my soap. It is one of my more popular blends.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmm, oils for flavor, eh? You can't go wrong with garlic and beef stock with a lamb tallow soap j/k.  You can get Now essential oils to get you started. Getting a small vial of each will be good for two batches since 1oz of essential oil(s) is needed per pound of oils. just find a basic recipe and remember it is suggested you keep the coconut oil down to a modest 20% or less. Of course, if you're interested in coming to the "dark" side, you could start off with a lard soap...


----------



## Serene (Jan 12, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Hmm, oils for flavor, eh?YOu can't go wrong with garlic if beef stock with a lamb tallow soap j/k.  You can get Now essential oils to get you started. Getting a small vial of each will be good for two batches since 1oz of essential oil(s) is needed per pound of oils. just find a basic recipe and remember it is suggested you keep the coconut oil down to a modest 20% or less. Of course, if you're interested in coming to the "dark" side, you could start off with a lard soap...



lol  Arimara the Lard "Pusher".  I love that little parting hint there.. GO LARD!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 12, 2016)

Serene said:


> lol  Arimara the Lard "Pusher".  I love that little parting hint there.. GO LARD!



If Seawolfe or Susie were here, what would they do? :mrgreen:

GO LARD!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 12, 2016)

We would state the obvious!
Get thee to a soap calculator like soapcalc or soapee.com and learn to use it - theres a sticky in the beginners forum on how to use them.
A recipe we all love goes something like:
50-65% lard
20-30% Olive oil (or rice bran oil, or sweet almond oil)
10-20% Coconut oil
5% castor

5% superfat

And I like a 3:1 ratio of Rosemary EO to Peppermint EO


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 13, 2016)

houseofwool said:


> I use a 50:50 blend of rosemary and spearmint essential oils for my soap. It is one of my more popular blends.


Ditto


----------



## lsg (Jan 13, 2016)

I add a touch of lavender to soften the rosemary/spearmint blend.  I also use spearmint 2:1 to the rosemary


----------



## scott312 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you. Making notes.


----------



## scott312 (Jan 13, 2016)

Arimara;  You can get Now essential oils to get you started. Getting a small vial of each will be good for two batches since 1oz of essential oil(s) is needed per pound of oils. just find a basic recipe and remember it is suggested you keep the coconut oil down to a modest 20% or less. Of course said:


> Thank you Arimara that's a lot of good info.I appreciate it. Hey I like Lard. My wife loved my pie crust until I told her I used lard.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/member.php?u=19788


----------



## scott312 (Jan 13, 2016)

houseofwool said:


> I use a 50:50 blend of rosemary and spearmint essential oils for my soap. It is one of my more popular blends.




Thank you making notes


----------



## scott312 (Jan 13, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> We would state the obvious!
> Get thee to a soap calculator like soapcalc or soapee.com and learn to use it - theres a sticky in the beginners forum on how to use them.
> 
> 
> And I like a 3:1 ratio of Rosemary EO to Peppermint EO





Thank you Seawolf. I will fumble my way over to the soapcal. I love any kind of computer aid.


----------



## scott312 (Jan 13, 2016)

lsg said:


> I add a touch of lavender to soften the rosemary/spearmint blend.  I also use spearmint 2:1 to the rosemary




Thank you.my friend.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 13, 2016)

scott312 said:


> Thank you Arimara that's a lot of good info.I appreciate it. Hey I like Lard. My wife loved my pie crust until I told her I used lard.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/member.php?u=19788



I can't eat pork without minor complications so I wouldn't know. You wife has no excuse not to like a good pie crust because of lard- she ate it already. =p Still, it's great to know you're a lardy.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 13, 2016)

Omg...love the meme!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 14, 2016)

Same here.


----------

